# Nigerian players are proud and ambitious – Di Matteo



## Chris Maduewesi (Aug 21, 2013)

Former coach of Chelsea,Roberto Di Matteo,has described the Nigerian players he has worked with in his managerial career as ambitious,but equally proud people.
Di Matteo who was speaking at the launch of the Guinness football manager,however noted that he had a close relationship with them and that he enjoyed working with the Nigerian players.
The Italian first managed Osaze Odemwingie at West Brom and then John Obi Mikel,before he signed Victor Moses from Wigan in the summer of 2012.
“I signed Peter Odemwingie and he was one of the best performers for the season I signed him. I also brought in Victor Moses from Wigan whom I worked with John Obi Mikel at Chelsea. I have really enjoyed working with them because they are very proud people, very ambitious people,” Di Matteo said.
“I have a very close relationship with them and have been able to get the best from them,because of the respect I showed to them and also utilise the best attributes that they have.”
“Together we have been able to be successful,” he added.

Continue reading...


----------

